# ATiTool <fan barely running now>



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

I installed ATiTool.  Had it working fine for a few day.  Temps at idle were fine 49-51 ish.  I was basically just using the temp to show in my toolbar.  I then went into the fan settings and just once added it to 100% to hear how loud it was then I tried unsuccessfully to get that profile set up where you can make it change as the temp rises.  I realized it didnt work or I am not bright enough to get it to work and moved on.

I rebooted my machine and immediately I noticed the sound was off.  I could not hear my card at all, then I looked at the temps and within seconds it was rising.  Not alarmingly high but high enough to scare me.  I did the "show 3d" for a few seconds and I was in the 70's.  Now no matter what I do I cant get my fan to work right.  I used to be able to hear it now I cannot.  When I pulled the side off my machine it looks like its barely moving.  I believe when I went into fan settings it said 31% when this issue occured it said 0.  No matter how many reboots I did it was on 0.  I uninstalled and I thought I got it all off my machine, this did nothing.

I reinstalled everything for my ATI 2600 XT and still no resolve.  It is sitting idle at 60.  Not high but 10 higher than it was prior to touching a fan setting.  Is there something I can do to fix this?  I thought sweeping the drivers and catatlyst stuff would help and getting rid of ati tool but it did nothing.   Any advice would be grateful.  I am not really concerned with my idle temps.  I am worried because just messing with the show 3d will get the temps way up and the fan does nothing just did it now and even though it said it was going 81% that is not possible I couldnt even hear it with the cover off.  Usually it would be louder than hell it then went down to 31 which I think was default before (good) but the 61%, 81% dont seem right not loud like before

The card is new FYI

Thanks for any and all advice.

Diss


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

Just go to the fan speed settings and set it to default. Or load default settings from the opening page of ATItool. That will revert everything back to stock settings.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like a fool if this works.  I did it, screen went black for a second and I heard the fan get louder but my temps went up 

I will reboot and then restart the atitool to check and come back with news.

Thanks for the reply JC


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem, let me know if it worked.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

Rebooted - Temp is idle at 60 (used to be 50) but anyhow under fan it says current speed 61% but honestly I cant hear my card.  Since I now know how to default it I set it to 61% fixed percentage and that sounds like 61 its loud.  Something is fooked  soon as I made it fixed my temp went to 50 then to 46 in about 20 seconds.........  I then hit default and it wont slow down hehe.  Oh what a n00b I am I apologize in advance.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

What card is it? Alot of times with ATI cards, they run very hot at stock speeds. My 2900XT ran 54*C stock to optimize the fan speed for quiet operation.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

HD 2600 XT.  I thought of that too but for 5 days I never saw it idle over 53 or so until I screwed with the fan thing now I cant get it back.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you checked the heatsink for dust? Have the ambient temps gone up? Have you tried something like CPUid.com HWmonitor? Could be ATItool acting up.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

Did not check for dust since its only 5 days old.  I used the catalyst thing to confirm the temps which are now idling at 67.  Room temp is actually 2 cooler than normal so I am baffled.  Oh and PCWizard says the same temp as well.  It just seems like whatever happened did someting to the fan doesnt want to spin like it was before my tinkering with the tool.  I thank you for the advice.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

If it's returned to default, then it's not the fan. Something is messed up.... You could try uninstalling ATItool, but I doubt that it will help matters


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

I appreciate the help.  No clue what it could be but I agree something got tweaked.  I re-did all ati drivers and catalyst as well as atitool and nothing.  Unless I missed something from atitool since it did not uninstall right though it said it did, when I reinstalled it had my same color scheme for the temp in the toolbar which was not default.    Quite worried now


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't be, you can just manually control the fan speeds. Set it at 70% and see what happens.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

I set it to "fixed" 70 and boom it took off.  About 30 seconds later it went from 64 to 52.  I planned on replacing the card soon with a 8800GT but I am worried why this happened and now a little apprehensive about adding a good card since I do not know what is causing this issue.  I played COD4 about 10 minutes with this issue and it was very high when I got done which again it never was before.  Almost thinking something internal in the pc however atitool works changed something that wont allow it change back but I do not know how any of this works.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 2, 2008)

I honestly think that it's just the card's automatic settings, that or it's not switching to the 2d clocks for idle.

In fact, now that I think of it, that could be your problem. open the task manager by hitting ctrl alt delete, then go to services, then check to see if you have 2 ati2vexx items in there.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

yes I do lol....  Fakkk how did you figure this out?  I havent touched em I await orders please 

EdIT

I have 2 under teh processes tab not services just FYI but you are on to something I am googling my arse off


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I honestly think that it's just the card's automatic settings, that or it's not switching to the 2d clocks for idle.
> 
> In fact, now that I think of it, that could be your problem. open the task manager by hitting ctrl alt delete, then go to services, then check to see if you have 2 ati2vexx items in there.



I had that problem with ATI Tool on my 2900XT. Once I opened ATI Tool, it switched to 3D mode, and wouldn't come out until I rebooted. It happened every time ATI Tool was opened, so I took ATI Tool out of my start up apps.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

IF I have to remove ati tool forever I will, I hoped not to but I was worried like a whore in church about this.  I thought I busted my new PC   I think this might fix it but I am gonna wait for you guys since I want to do it right.  I will miss my little temp number in my toolbar if I must kill the tool forever but I will live with it or find something else to show me my temps until I get my 8800GT in about 2 weeks I hope.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2008)

Dissident said:


> IF I have to remove ati tool forever I will, I hoped not to but I was worried like a whore in church about this.  I thought I busted my new PC   I think this might fix it but I am gonna wait for you guys since I want to do it right.  I will miss my little temp number in my toolbar if I must kill the tool forever but I will live with it or find something else to show me my temps until I get my 8800GT in about 2 weeks I hope.



ATI Tray Tools may be able to do it. I'm not 100% positive tho.


----------



## Dissident (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweetness!  I will check into that then.  I love that little number there.  You guys rock!  Its not easy being a noob nowadays so folks like you are a blessing......


----------

